# Green



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all, hope you like this one as much as I do. When asked to make a matching slingshot and pen for a friend I decided on a slightly slimmer version of my Phoenix made from maple burl, and padauk. Infused the maple with green dyed Cactus Juice, using the same black/coyote/olive 1/4" G10 core for strength, but this time with a wenge foot slanted so that the slingshot could stand upright on it's own. Took a lot longer than I intended to make but worth the effort, I think.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

MY GOD !!!








that is spectacular !!!!!!
one of the best i have seen mate !!


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Holy moly! "THE GREEN KNIGHT RISES" that's a beauty... Do you have a link to any info on the dying process?

Marc


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning,must be a contender for slingshot of the month.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is PERFECT!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A slingshot that looks like a fountain pen. This is the kind of stuff that keeps me coming back. Creativity and awesome craftsmanship!
Absolutely gorgeous, Ibsbd


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! -- Tex


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful! The dye really brings out the character in the wood


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Now THERE'S a pen set for a graduate!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful! i like the green color. well done.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That is really beautiful


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That green is fine looking and it brings out the grain of the wood. Did you also make the pen?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my! That is freaking beautiful! Almost depressing really, I will continue to strive towards these great heights. As some others have said, you guys keep me constantly inspired.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

At first appearance it looks like Jade or so, very cool !!!
This SS is absoulut perfect, this is pure art














!!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful, love it!!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> ...Did you also make the pen?


Yes, out of the sampe wood I used for the slingshot, dyed and stabalized at the same time.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Red and green, the sheen of the wood, the smooth finish. It's a total package. Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Smokin!!!!! Flatband


----------



## mirom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great !!
You judt put the dye in your oil and wait how it comes out ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Poison Ivy it is. I'm itchin' to hold it! 





I second that slingshot of the month vote too. Can't wait to see what else you have up your sleeve.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thumbs up! Fantastic effort


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

mirom said:


> You judt put the dye in your oil and wait how it comes out ?


Acrylic resin, with no oil or solvents.

Better Link, with the complete instructions for the resin Curtis sells along with a video showing the complete process (5 videos total for the whole process). Note; in the video Curtis is doing pen blanks in a small tank he sells, I recommend/use a larger tank so that you can select the perfect size open container for the wood you want to stabilize then place that container with the resin in the larger tank, takes less resin and keeps your vacuum tank clean.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, it is standing!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very elegant, a collector's piece.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

My oh my oh... Initially I thought of some kind of freak petrified wood/stone... What a lovely lovely thing. It's getting my vote as I cant possibly imagine a more beautiful catty coming out this month.
Very well done champ.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Not just a collectors piece, but a real performer. Built for comfort, speed and beauty. A serious triple threat. 
And it dings spoons!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I see this report for the fifth time, and each time your artwork







becomes more beautiful !!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy cow that is nice!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I now have at my desk a roll of 'Super Absorbent' Paper towl. Bought it espescially, so that I wont need to replace my keybourd again from drool damage...


----------

